# HELP....... can´t get gas in Spain!!



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi everyone
Force 10 gale virtually the whole crossing to Bilbao docking 5 hours late Jan 1st. Exciting stuff........
Went up into France (Condom) for a couple of days where we have relatives. 
Down in Benicassim Spain now whre the weather is a bit iffy........... mild tho´.
Staying at Bonterra Park. Nice site, good beach for fishing etc.
We would have spent a few more days here except for the fact that bottled gas is apparently unobtainable unless you already have a contract with either Cepsa or Repsol. Obviously there is no problem if you already have an empty bottle to exchange. We can get a contract but it would seem that it involves faxing copies of passports etc and awaiting arrival of a contract by post.
Not wishing to be tied down to the possibility of having to wait here (Benicassim) for the arrival of said contract for possibly 2 weeks we´ll be pressing on for Malaga area tmrw.
We´ve tried Camping Gaz before and found that it runs the gas rings OK but GAZ bottles don´t have sufficient pressure to run the Truma boiler as well.
Anyone got any ideas as to how to acquire bottled gas down Malaga way?
Any assistance or suggestiions gratefully received as we´re on our last bottle of Calor propane.
What to do now.............? 8O


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hub,

We were at Benicassim this time last year. We left with 2 full 13kg bottles and that lasted us until we returned in April 05.

However we also did a trip for over 3 months Sept-Dec 05. We did N Spain and Portugal.

Whilst at Santilana del Mar we stayed at the campsite there and obtained a Repsol cylinder, I paid 27€ and they didn't ask me to sign a contract, maybe I was lucky.

We also filled up cylinders at Boliqueim in the Algarve nr Albufeira, they will fill uk bottles.

There is a small site at Turre nr Mojacar in Almeria run by Jeff (English) it might be worth phoning and asking if he will be able to get you a cylinder obviously the initial cost is higher as in uk when first buying a bottle.

Camping Canada
04639 Turre
Almeria
sat nav
N37* 09.836 
W001 *53.641

Tel 0034 627 763 908

Maybe spend a few days there on way to Malaga.

Have you checked the LPG info on this site as depots might refill for you but the best solution is to try and get a Spanish bottle. Repsol have more places in Portugal and I noticed at Biarritz Aires nr Milady beach the supermarket had Repsol cylinders. I did not see many Cepsa places apart from main routes in Spain.
I thought Spain were supposed to be relaxing their laws a little for us tourists!

Well thats all the info I have don't know if it will be of any use!

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

It won't be long before you cannot get water either  I too had some relatives in Condom from time to time - Spooky 8)

Force 10 is merely a ripple. I have been on waves so tall we had to go on oxygen 8)


----------



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

Hi had the same problem last year,was advised to buy an old bottle at a car boot sale, but when we got to Benidorm found gas was easily bought at the supermarket, just make sure you buy the correct regulator as they are interchangeble in Spain, we found out the hard way !


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hub

I live near Malaga........PM me and I will sort you out gas/bottles

Ray


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Many thanks everyone. A little help goes a long way, hope to return the favour one day.

Detourer........ PM for you............cheers!


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hub.............

No PM arrived, but that seems to happen quite a lot..........

No sure if/what the rules are about phone numbers on the forum, but this phone seems to be welded to my ear 0034 665414130 give me a call if you still need gas sorted.

I can either get you full bottles without contract............or...........re-fill any euro bottle [only found that contact today :lol: ].

I am around until Saturday the 14th .........and then leave for Morocco on a 19 day MHome tour.........but someone else will sort you out......

Ray

PS. If you are near here [Alhaurin El Grande] before the 14th join the group for the pre/tour "fiesta".............


----------



## craigy (Aug 29, 2005)

hi Hub

Assume you have got your gas now. If anyone else is reading this and are in the La Manga area we too had the same problem. Were thinking we might have to go home early but were helped by an English lady who overheard my husband remonstrating with the manager of a Cepsa garage who would not let us have a contract. She took us to a furniture shop in a village called El Algar where we were sold an empty 13kg container for 38 euros. We then took it to a Cepsa garage and exchanged it for a full one. I realise that it was rather expensive but we were stuck as none of the garages would let us have a contract and we need gas as we were going to be wild camping. The shop was called Ardly Arrods and was run by English people. Also had internet cafe.

At least were fixed up now for the future. Didn't encounter any of these problems in France. The first garage we went to sold us a contract and gave us a free adapter.

Craigy


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Most of the sites along the Del Sol coast now have an advert on their notice boards giving phone number of a chap who will call and collect _any_ type of gas bottle and re-fill it.

Next time I am on the coast [w/end?] I will note number and post it........


----------

